# pc bauen - wo legt man am besten das mainboard drauf?



## xXFreakyGamer (19. Oktober 2013)

Hey leute nach etlichen Monaten ist es soweit: Mein cousin und ich bauen seinen ersten PC zusammen. 

Nur ich hätte eine frage wegen dem mainboard. Und zwar: Kann man das mainboard auf die antistatische folie legen während man cpu, ram und kühler drauf baut? oder kann sich die außenseite der folie aufladen?


----------



## Chemenu (19. Oktober 2013)

Die Folie ist schon ok. Im Prinzip ist die Unterlage aber völlig egal solange das Mainboard nicht mit Strom versorgt wird.
Es sollte halt nichts beschädigt werden an der Unterseite.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2013)

An sich sollte man grad NICHT die Folie nehmen, weil die ja leitet - dafür ist die ja da, dass Ströme daran "abfließen". Also am besten einfach das Board auf die Verpackung legen. Aber wie chemenu ja sagt: wenn noch gar kein Strom fließt, ist es an sich egal. Ich selber hab jahrelang auch immer die Folie benutzt, und nie passierte was. THEORETISCH könnte aber die Folie den Strom zum Board leiten, wenn wiederum zB der Tisch, auf den man die Folie legt, ne statische Ladung hat. Aber das wäre dann echt ein kurioser Sonderfall. 

Wichtiger ist generell, sich selber vorher zu erden, also an ne Heizung oder nen Wasserhahn packen. Und man sollte halt nicht unbedingt beim Arbeiten nervös die Füße in Wollsocken auf nem Kunstfaserteppich hin und her reiben


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2013)

Apropo Statische Aufladung
hilft es nicht im Prinzip auch schon helfen wenn man einfach Barfuß ist?


----------



## Monalye (19. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Apropo Statische Aufladung
> hilft es nicht im Prinzip auch schon helfen wenn man einfach Barfuß ist?


 
Gummistiefel


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Gummistiefel


 
ne, dann lieber auf Samtpfoten unterwegs bleiben, vorallem weil mir keine passen


----------



## Chemenu (19. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich sollte man grad NICHT die Folie nehmen, weil die ja leitet - dafür ist die ja da, dass Ströme daran "abfließen".


 Die Folien leiten nicht wirklich gut. Bei den für einen PC üblichen Spannungen dürfte da überhaupt nichts passieren. 

Nette Anekdote:
Ich hab mal für einen Kumpel einen neuen PC zusammengebaut. Dummerweise hatte ich vergessen die Abstandhalter für das Mainboard in das Gehäuse zu schrauben, d.h. das Mainboard lag direkt auf der Gehäusewand und war dort gut verschraubt. 
Als dann alles fertig war und ich den PC zum ersten mal einschalten wollte sind natürlich erst mal nett die Funken geflogen. 
Nach ein paar Sekunden Verwirrung und ungläubigem Blick ist mir dann erst klar geworden was ich Depp da eigentlich für riesen Mist gebaut hatte. Also alles wieder ausgebaut, Abstandhalter montiert und alles wieder eingebaut. Hauptschalter betätigt und... -> lief einwandfrei.


----------

